# One year in Shotokan! Yay! =]



## Blade96 (Sep 12, 2010)

So friday was the end of my first year in shotokan karate (sept 10, 2009 - sept 10, 2010) and usually after class the BB's go out, but my sandan bf asked if i could join them that night and sensei said yes, and they drank a toast to me. awesome. =]

I learned so much in just one year of shotokan and now looking forward to what I will learn in my seond year, physically, emotionally, spiritually, etc etc! :angel:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Omar B (Sep 12, 2010)

Good deal man, congrats.  I love when Sensei keeps the black belts back after class, always some interesting stuff happening.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 12, 2010)

Good for you, a big congratulations.:asian:


----------



## Haze (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations, before you know it,,,,, 10 yrs


----------



## Omar B (Sep 12, 2010)

Got that right.  Oh for the days of blue belt, I actually miss it.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats!  You just got through the most difficult phase of your martial arts training, and that was getting past that first year.  

If you're ever in my area (Central Alabama), feel free to stop on by, and I'll make a toast to you, complete with a plate of barbecue!


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 13, 2010)

Osu. 

Thanks, all.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice work, _kohai_. It gets to be more fun the longer you train, so the best is yet to come.


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2010)

Parabens, as the brazilians would say.


----------



## Carol (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## Ojisan (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice going! The hardest part of the workout is showing up.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool


----------

